# Searching for info on GY fishermen/skipper 1921 onwards



## JWRIGHT (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi

I don't know if anyone can help or indeed if I am in the wrong place but I will try in the hope someone stumbles across this.

I am searching for information relating to my grandfather a Robert W Wright, I was told by my father that he was a skipper on a grimsby trawler during the 30's, 40's and possibly 50's.

All the info I have unfortunately is that he married in Norwich in 1921 and sometime between then and 1936 they moved to grimsby as this is where my father was born.

We was told he was a skipper but this truth could have been bended over the years and may just have been crew, stories my father told of was vary length of trips up to the Iceland for the cod and sometimes he would have to go,

If anyone can help I would be eternally gratefull

Jason wright


----------



## JWRIGHT (Aug 11, 2013)

Correction father born 1931 in GY not 1936


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Jason,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

*Try this*

Jason
Try the Grimsby sidewinder site
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/
billbow


----------

